# CellarDoor's avatar



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont know about the rest of you but with my labido being where it is this fine persons avatar makes me want to do things that would make Ron Jeremy blush.  I mean the uptuck was ok in high school at work its just sad..


 GODDAMMIT IF THATS NOT YOU DONT TELL ME IM GOING TO PRETEND.

ps. nohe post a pic asshole!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah her avi is pretty hawt. (but it ain't her).


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

This is your cue cellar, post a pic, respond or do something.


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> This is your cue cellar, post a pic, respond or do something.



She's hotter than the avi 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

How do you know?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 30, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> She's hotter than the avi
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

Are you the one???? she said some people on here have seen her... Idk some thing about that pic with the heal and the gstring 

I think i click on threads that she responds to just to see it again!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2011)

This shit again?


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> How do you know?



When you know, you know.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Are you the one???? she said some people on here have seen her... Idk some thing about that pic with the heal and the gstring
> 
> I think i click on threads that she responds to just to see it again!!!



Yes, one of the few.


But yeah, that avi is hot lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 30, 2011)

^^i take it by the disapointed hippie that "this shit" has already happened???  
sorry man i missed it.  I was just posting what i was thinking (something about that pic that makes me want to hump holes into a 2x4)


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 30, 2011)

check out my profile
make sure females arnt around


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> This shit again?



My thought exactly!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 30, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> My thought exactly!



Lol how many times has this happened?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol how many times has this happened?



Many


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Many


 

Daaam, D, uve been drinking mad coffee lately??  Long hours....??


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup and contest prep.  keeps me alive lol!


----------



## big60235 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have captured millions of little cellardoor60235 tadpole's in Klenex to the avy and her dirty little comments. I have spent hours (3 minutes at a time) wondering if the avy is CD or if she's actually hotter than that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2011)

Cellar is one hawt piece O ass


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 30, 2011)

(rolls over) (taps shoulder) "honey they're talking about your avatar again.."


----------



## oufinny (Aug 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Cellar is one hawt piece O ass



Agreed, she is hot and I will fight the Capt'n for her.  Some of you should try being a little less of a dick and she will gladly show off her hotness to you but since you are not, you get shit.


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2011)

She sent me some "Nice" pictures...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 30, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> She sent me some "Nice" pictures...



Was she doing the thing with the heel and the thong in them???? Cause that would be super.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> yeah her avi is pretty hawt. (but it ain't her).



Not even close.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Are you the one???? she said some people on here have seen her... Idk some thing about that pic with the heal and the gstring
> 
> I think i click on threads that she responds to just to see it again!!!



I've seen her.

Yes, she is hot. I don't even think most of you faggot dick suckers would kick her out of bed. In fact, she, sooooo hot I think even Curt James (the back stabbing bitch of a fool I personally consider him to be) would even kick her out of bed.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I've seen her.
> 
> Yes, she is hot. I don't even think most of you faggot dick suckers would kick her out of bed. In fact, she, sooooo hot I think even Curt James (the back stabbing bitch of a fool I personally consider him to be) would even kick her out of bed.




Hey Vortrit, didn't you win some canola oil based placebos awhile back?  Are you jerked now?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Hey Vortrit, didn't you win some canola oil based placebos awhile back?  Are you jerked now?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 31, 2011)

If I remember correct, here is a good one of her...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh wait, this is not her... my bad


----------



## MadScientist (Aug 31, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> check out my profile
> make sure females arnt around


 Damn LB!  You have some very nice attributes!


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 31, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> Damn LB!  You have some very nice attributes!


oh thats not me bro, if it were i wouldnt leave the house lol


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 31, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> oh thats not me bro, if it were i wouldnt leave the house lol


 
BAHAHAHA he likes your tits


----------



## SFW (Aug 31, 2011)

CD is gorgeous. And i dont toss that word around too often.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 31, 2011)

Aerosmith - No More No More - Live 1975 - YouTube


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 31, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Aerosmith - No More No More - Live 1975 - YouTube


 


.....................just sayin


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 31, 2011)

SFW said:


> CD is gorgeous. And i dont toss that word around too often.


 

She is pretty hot for sure - I'll give her an 8.8 out of 10, with a 10 being the hottest bitch ive ever seen in my life....


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> She is pretty hot for sure - I'll give her an 8.8 out of 10, with a 10 being the hottest bitch ive ever seen in my life....


 
REALLY!?!?!?  hmmm might have to pm her and beg for a glimse of this preceding beauty.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 1, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> REALLY!?!?!?  hmmm might have to pm her and beg for a glimse of this preceding beauty.


 

Nah, really bro - she's hot! - again, an 8.8 out of 10 I'd say.  Begging will do you know good.....I got lucky


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 1, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Aerosmith - No More No More - Live 1975 - YouTube




You out of jail again bro?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Nah, really bro - she's hot! - again, an 8.8 out of 10 I'd say. Begging will do you know good.....I got lucky


 

LOL you sent her cock pics didnt you


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 1, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> LOL you sent her cock pics didnt you


 

NOPE - but your boyfriend might have.......just sayin


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> NOPE - but your boyfriend might have.......just sayin


 
That asshole he said he would stop sending those out 

ehh f*ck him cellerdoor here i come baby!!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 1, 2011)

I wish she would post here.   I'd give her reps for getting you all to blow your loads on a keyboard without doing anything.   Some people need to leave their moms basement a little more often.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 1, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I wish she would post here.   I'd give her reps for getting you all to blow your loads on a keyboard without doing anything.   Some people need to leave their moms basement a little more often.



And come over to yours?


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> And come over to yours?



ametuer hour at anything goes I see.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 1, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> ametuer hour at anything goes I see.



All pros here grandmas boy.


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> All pros here grandmas boy.



Pssss, she's still not going to let you sniff her panties.


----------



## SFW (Sep 1, 2011)

Man i would love to break into her apartment and hamper dive for her soiled goods


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 1, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Pssss, she's still not going to let you sniff her panties.


 


^^^^^^^^^
PFFFFT!!!   THis guy....


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Man i would love to break into her apartment and hamper dive for her soiled goods



These ones?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Man i would love to break into her apartment and hamper dive for her soiled goods



Haha I spit out my food when I read this.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Pssss, she's still not going to let you sniff her panties.



It's cool man I still got your girls stanky draws here... Matter o fact I need to get rid of these the house is starting to stink.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I wish she would post here.   I'd give her reps for getting you all to blow your loads on a keyboard without doing anything.   Some people need to leave their moms basement a little more often.



Lol and thats not her basement that's my headquarters. Yep ol HQ


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 2, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


 


Can I get in on this session, bro?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 2, 2011)

can someone post a pic of this chick, i will give my professional opinion on it...


----------



## bmw (Sep 2, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> can someone post a pic of this chick, i will give my professional opinion on it...


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^I'd hit it^^^


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> These ones?



Roll it in flour!


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

That is not me in my avi.  I pic women that look similar to me thou.  I'm half Hispanic, my ass is bigger and my side is tatted up.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> PFFFFT!!!   THis guy....



Lol, don't laugh too hard I've had a couple of real offers for my panties.  Not from him but others.....


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> check out my profile
> make sure females arnt around



I hope you aren't implying that those are my tits on your profile, fucker.  Cause if you are, you best bend over a chair and bite down an a piece of leather cause mama is gonna go to work on that tender asshole of yours.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 6, 2011)

Forget the basement, it's all about the Cellar baby, and that damn door!

Please, try to overlook those vaginas I've got in the mason jars, though.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, don't laugh too hard I've had a couple of real offers for my panties. Not from him but others.....


 

If you had $1 for every dude wanting ur panties, I think u'd be rich.....it would help for that new tatt ur lookin to get!


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> If you had $1 for every dude wanting ur panties, I think u'd be rich.....it would help for that new tatt ur lookin to get!



It's being designed as we speak.  Looks fucking awesome.  And damn I should sell my panties.  I could use the money right about now.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's being designed as we speak.  Looks fucking awesome.  And damn I should sell my panties.  I could use the money right about now.



This is the only time I have ever even entertained the idea of "buying" a woman's panties.  CD - you are bringing out the worst in me, lol!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That is not me in my avi.  I pic women that look similar to me thou.  I'm half Hispanic, my ass is bigger and my side is tatted up.



Love hispanic chicks, PM pics please!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's being designed as we speak. Looks fucking awesome. And damn I should sell my panties. I could use the money right about now.


 
DEETS on the tat!!

and hispanic with a slightly larger ass you probaly look smokin hot in lace boy short panties


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> DEETS on the tat!!
> 
> and hispanic with a slightly larger ass you probaly look smokin hot in lace boy short panties



My tat starts at my right shoulder, down that side of my back then crosses to my left hip.  I represents people in my life that I have lost and those I would like to keep close.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Love hispanic chicks, PM pics please!




Good for you and no.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Good for you and no.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Good for you and no.


 lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


>



That's so sweet. 









The answer is still no.


----------



## cg89 (Sep 6, 2011)

her clit is prob huge don't understand the hype people got with this bitch


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

cg89 said:


> her clit is prob huge don't understand the hype people got with this bitch



A bitch like you would never understand, you're too busy on your knees getting smacked in the face with a hairy pair while choking on a large rod.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 6, 2011)

Chicks on IM= fat gay dudes 

true story


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2011)

chainsaws make very poor zombie weapons. They rely on gas, have a chain that can break and whip back on you, and most importantly, are heavy. After 2 hours of fighting off a whole returned cemetery, you'd be praying for a golf club.


----------



## cg89 (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> A bitch like you would never understand, you're too busy on your knees getting smacked in the face with a hairy pair while choking on a large rod.



           


Just because your clit is as big as the grand canyon don't take it out on us..must be that time of the month


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Chicks on IM= fat gay dudes
> 
> true story



Did the nipple rubbing pussy just say the word "gay"?  Do I need to post your profile pic to show that you are the pot trying to call the kettle black?


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Did the nipple rubbing pussy just say the word "gay"?  Do I need to post your profile pic to show that you are the pot trying to call the kettle black?


Your tits. Post 'em.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

This whole situation is fucking gay. Cellardoor has all of you corndogs kissing her ass over pictures that she won't share, and she refuses to show what she looks like intentionally for the purposes of getting attention. This ill fated attempt at building some sort of suspense has already been mastered by our long time resident, MinoLee which makes this attempt seem lame in comparison.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

cg89 said:


> Just because your clit is as big as the grand canyon don't take it out on us..must be that time of the month



Oookay, obviously we need a little lesson in anatomy.

This is a pussy (not the Chico kind either)






The little nub by her left index finger is called the clitoris or "clit" for short.

The opening below the clit is the vag.  

Now when you refer to something being as big as the grand canyon you need to refer to the VAG.  Why? because a vag is a hole and the canyon is  a big hole. See how that makes sense? When you talk about a clit being as big as the grand canyon you make no fucking sense and sound like at idiot that has never seen a pussy. 



GICH


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This whole situation is fucking gay. Cellardoor has all of you corndogs kissing her ass over pictures that she won't share, and she refuses to show what she looks like intentionally for the purposes of getting attention. This ill fated attempt at building some sort of suspense has already been mastered by our long time resident, MinoLee which makes this attempt seem lame in comparison.


 

I've seen her a few times with zero ass kissing involved......call me lucky I guess.


----------



## cg89 (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Oookay, obviously we need a little lesson in anatomy.
> 
> This is a pussy (not the Chico kind either)
> 
> ...



I sense some insecurity with your physical flaws.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This whole situation is fucking gay. Cellardoor has all of you corndogs kissing her ass over pictures that she won't share, and she refuses to show what she looks like intentionally for the purposes of getting attention. This ill fated attempt at building some sort of suspense has already been mastered by our long time resident, MinoLee which makes this attempt seem lame in comparison.




Give me a fucking break.  I don't make these threads.  And I *have* shown my pics.  I just choose who I want to see them.  It's not about building suspense, its about control.  

And why the fuck do you care?  Go back to the nice side of the park and play with your four eyed cat.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

cg89 said:


> I sense some insecurity with your physical flaws.



You expect me to believe that you have this amazing intuition?  You are a grown man, right?  And I just had to explain to you what a pussy looked like. 

I'll give that a...


----------



## cg89 (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You expect me to believe that you have this amazing intuition?  You are a grown man, right?  And I just had to explain to you what a pussy looked like.
> 
> I'll give that a...








Lets be real here. Bitches an't shit but hoes and tricks their only good for jumping up and down on our dicks, yeah I'm a prick.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

cg89's face seeing his first pussy....







Annnd his response....


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

A little advise here buddy, you beat your dick.


Hopefully you know how to do that cause I don't have the time to explain it to you.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Give me a fucking break.  I don't make these threads.  And I *have* shown my pics.  I just choose who I want to see them.  It's not about building suspense, its about control.
> 
> And why the fuck do you care?  Go back to the nice side of the park and play with your four eyed cat.





I know what its about, and that is why I am calling you out. I have a fair amount of respect for your abilities to manipulate a situation, but with that comes an equal amount of distrust and annoyance. You are controlling this situation passively, and that is disingenuous at best.


----------



## niki (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww, CD, I've MISSED you!


----------



## cg89 (Sep 7, 2011)

niki said:


> aww, cd, i've missed you!



who unchained her from the kitchen stove...i DEMAND TO KNOW


----------



## gearin up (Sep 7, 2011)

is everybody really this mad over a lack of a pic or am I missing something here.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 7, 2011)

gearin up said:


> is everybody really this mad over a lack of a pic or am I missing something here.



Its incredible if you ask me, tons of girls out there and they continue to give attention to this "internet person".


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 7, 2011)

gearin up said:


> is everybody really this mad over a lack of a pic or am I missing something here.


 

Nope, ur missing nothing.....people are THAT rattled about it.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Its incredible if you ask me, tons of girls out there and they continue to give attention to this "internet person".


 
Out where?? I forgot to feed the last two i had chained in my basement and ive been looking for replacements.

now accepting applications!!!


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 7, 2011)

gearin up said:


> is everybody really this mad over a lack of a pic or am I missing something here.


 
I can tell that you are a newbie...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2011)

gearin up said:


> is everybody really this mad over a lack of a pic or am I missing something here.


----------



## CG (Sep 7, 2011)

Everyones mad they haven't seen her pics.



Sucks to be them.




Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I know what its about, and that is why I am calling you out. I have a fair amount of respect for your abilities to manipulate a situation, but with that comes an equal amount of distrust and annoyance. You are controlling this situation passively, and that is disingenuous at best.



Soo you prefer me to not give my pics to anyone? I should be more aggressive about it? The point you seem to miss here is that I will do what I want, how I want.  Who are you to tell me how to handle the situation?  I don't tell you how to dress your cat.  I have an opinion on how you should do it, but it's your fuckin cat so I keep it to myself.  


And you haven't called me out on anything.  We all post here to be seen.  Like the words we put on a computer screen mean so much to the others reading them.  You act like you have uncovered some big mystery that is CD by trying to reveal what you think is going on inside my head, but I'm no different than anyone here, and neither are you.  We state our opinions cause we think it matters, but I know it doesn't. So I contribute nothing to the board but cracks about cocks and I knock you boys around when you fuck with me.  It's purely entertainment.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Its incredible if you ask me, tons of girls out there and they continue to give attention to this "internet person".



Awww Chico, just when we were getting to be friends. That nipple rubbing comment always pisses you off.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

niki said:


> Aww, CD, I've MISSED you!



You owe me a PM darlin!  I owe you one too.  I dumped my guy (sniff, sniff).


And yea Deca, to answer your question, I was rattled about it.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 7, 2011)

grynch888 said:


> I can tell that you are a newbie...


 you are correct


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Soo you prefer me to not give my pics to anyone? I should be more aggressive about it? The point you seem to miss here is that I will do what I want, how I want.  Who are you to tell me how to handle the situation?  I don't tell you how to dress your cat.  I have an opinion on how you should do it, but it's your fuckin cat so I keep it to myself.
> 
> 
> And you haven't called me out on anything.  We all post here to be seen.  Like the words we put on a computer screen mean so much to the others reading them.  You act like you have uncovered some big mystery that is CD by trying to reveal what you think is going on inside my head, but I'm no different than anyone here, and neither are you.  We state our opinions cause we think it matters, but I know it doesn't. So I contribute nothing to the board but cracks about cocks and I knock you boys around when you fuck with me.  It's purely entertainment.





This has nothing to do with you are your pictures. You are just a means to an end.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You owe me a PM darlin! I owe you one too. I dumped my guy (sniff, sniff).
> 
> 
> And yea Deca, to answer your question, I was rattled about it.


 


  My question??


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This has nothing to do with you are your pictures. You are just a means to an end.



If this has nothing to do with me or my pictures then why did you bring it up?  And why would I annoy you?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> My question??



Via PM, it was last week when you found out I kicked him to the curb.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> If this has nothing to do with me or my pictures then why did you bring it up?  And why would I annoy you?



I didn't bring it up. I commented on it after it was already brought up. If you honestly don't understand what this is about, it would take too long to explain.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I've seen her a few times with zero ass kissing involved......call me lucky I guess.



Oh cellardoor, can I pick the corn out of your shit and eat it plz? Can I lick the bottom of your shoe? Hey guys look at me I'm part of the cellardoor picture club, I'm the coolest on IM, woohoo.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Oh cellardoor, can I pick the corn out of your shit and eat it plz? Can I lick the bottom of your shoe? Hey guys look at me I'm part of the cellardoor picture club, I'm the coolest on IM, woohoo.





this is the same guy who was dissing cellardoor because she would not show him a picture. This guy went off on her, then when he realized it was not working, did a complete 180 and changed his game plan and started been nice to her.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Awww Chico, just when we were getting to be friends. *That nipple rubbing comment always pisses you off*.




First you don't pay my bills, second you don't give me any punani. So no, I think you are way off on your hypothesis. You continue to bring the pic up so I find it very flattering, assuming you are part of the female species of course.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Oh cellardoor, can I pick the corn out of your shit and eat it plz? Can I lick the bottom of your shoe? Hey guys look at me I'm part of the cellardoor picture club, I'm the coolest on IM, woohoo.


 

Don't hate little pussy bitch - you'll live to see tomorrow.  You seem pretty worked up....


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I didn't bring it up. I commented on it after it was already brought up. If you honestly don't understand what this is about, it would take too long to explain.



My point is that you are no different than any other guy.  On here or IRL.  I still have your attention.  Oh you try to pretend like you don't give a fuck and that I am a pothole in you're otherwise smooth day, but you are just as curious as the next guy.  Otherwise you wouldn't take the time to post or allow my presence to "annoy" you.  

And don't think for a minute that I didn't understand what you were saying.  I got your sorry attempt to flex your intellectual muscles and see-if-she-can-read-between-the-lines meaning loud and clear.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> First you don't pay my bills, second you don't give me any punani *while I sux a giant dildo and pretend it's the Captn's real cock.* So no, I think you are way off on your hypothesis. You continue to bring the pic up so I find it very flattering, assuming you are part of the female species of course.



Fixed.  And you are a pussy assed bitch of you expect a woman to pay your bills, Chico, just sayin.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Don't hate little pussy bitch - you'll live to see tomorrow.  You seem pretty worked up....




This is as chill as I get. I think the last three days of fall weather has me feeling unstrained. Most of you still have no clue what I am getting at anyway. I'm enjoying the show to a degree, but like I said before, the fakeness of many of those involved is annoying.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This is as chill as I get. I think the last three days of fall weather has me feeling unstrained. Most of you still have no clue what I am getting at anyway. I'm enjoying the show to a degree, but like I said before, the fakeness of many of those involved is annoying.




Lol @ you thinking anything or anyone on the internet is real.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This is as chill as I get. I think the last three days of fall weather has me feeling unstrained. Most of you still have no clue what I am getting at anyway. I'm enjoying the show to a degree, but like I said before, the fakeness of many of those involved is annoying.


 

Hmmm, OK then - since we all don't have a clue, help us ALL understand "what you are getting at anyway"......pfffttt


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> My point is that you are no different than any other guy.  On here or IRL.  I still have your attention.  Oh you try to pretend like you don't give a fuck and that I am a pothole in you're otherwise smooth day, but you are just as curious as the next guy.  Otherwise you wouldn't take the time to post or allow my presence to "annoy" you.
> 
> And don't think for a minute that I didn't understand what you were saying.  I got your sorry attempt to flex your intellectual muscles and see-if-she-can-read-between-the-lines meaning loud and clear.




Perhaps, let some of the air out of your over inflated ego. You have no clue what I am thinking, and you have no clue what I'm talking about. No doubt I was curious at first, but that was a long time ago before I realized that it was a game. I was pretty disappointed, too. I hate games. I'd much rather know what you think and what you have to say about topics of the day. I had to  jump your shit to get you to come out of your "Teehee, I'm just a cute little cheerleader with a dildo in my pussy" mode.   

I don't give two shits about you. My aggravation stems from the fact that a thread about what some uninteresting cunt looks like is the only one getting any new replies. But, I will say that I enjoy talking to you now that you have dropped the charade and even made a few timely insults. At least your dislike for me is honest with no bullshit attached.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Hmmm, OK then - since we all don't have a clue, help us ALL understand "what you are getting at anyway"......pfffttt



Shutup corndog, adults are talking.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Shutup corndog, adults are talking.


 

Corndogs?  You mean similar to the size of your arms in your pics?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Perhaps, let some of the air out of your over inflated ego. You have no clue what I am thinking, and you have no clue what I'm talking about. No doubt I was curious at first, but that was a long time ago before I realized that it was a game. I was pretty disappointed, too. I hate games. I'd much rather know what you think and what you have to say about topics of the day. I had to jump your shit to get you to come out of your "Teehee, I'm just a cute little cheerleader with a dildo in my pussy" mode.
> 
> I don't give two shits about you. My aggravation stems from the fact that a thread about what some uninteresting cunt looks like is the only one getting any new replies. But, I will say that I enjoy talking to you now that you have dropped the charade and even made a few timely insults. At least your dislike for me is honest with no bullshit attached.


 
hey bud get a clue... there are a total of like 4 females that post on IM.  and im pretty sure one of them used to be a man (sorry min o lee if its not true).  Rumor has it that atleast one of them is a fucking fox why not just let her and the rest of us have our fun?????  what exactly are you  trying to accomplish except an IM bonerfest.(not that im totally against that)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr. KeKe is in a league of his own. Us mortals will never understand where he is coming from.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Perhaps, let some of the air out of your over inflated ego. You have no clue what I am thinking, and you have no clue what I'm talking about. No doubt I was curious at first, but that was a long time ago before I realized that it was a game. I was pretty disappointed, too. I hate games. I'd much rather know what you think and what you have to say about topics of the day. I had to  jump your shit to get you to come out of your "Teehee, I'm just a cute little cheerleader with a dildo in my pussy" mode.
> 
> I don't give two shits about you. My aggravation stems from the fact that a thread about what some uninteresting cunt looks like is the only one getting any new replies. But, I will say that I enjoy talking to you now that you have dropped the charade and even made a few timely insults. At least your dislike for me is honest with no bullshit attached.



Lolz @ my over inflated ego, isn't that a little of the pot calling the kettle black?  I see most men coming from a mile away.  Even those of you that fancy yourselves the smart ones, the kind that look deeper. You say you don't like games, but that is exactly what you were playing with me.  I saw it and I played along.  If I was stupid enough to not understand what you wanted I could have just ripped you a new asshole like I do to most on here.   Funny thou, I didn't do that.

What I am on here isn't all of who I am.  I wear a lot of hats, darlin.  To be honest when I first wrote this post, I explained all the little things about me that would surprise you.  But then I realized, I have nothing to prove.  I know the person I see in the mirror and that's all that matters.

This thing you call a charade is very much an aspect of my personality, but it's only one of many sides to me. I'm not different than anyone on here, I'm just as multidimensional.  I choose this cause it's fun, so please take the stick out your ass and have fun.

And I don't dislike you at all.  I've always respected your point of view and that is the reason you got the reaction you got.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 7, 2011)

^^will you be my girlfriend 



[] yes []no


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolz @ my over inflated ego, isn't that a little of the pot calling the kettle black?  I see most men coming from a mile away.  Even those of you that fancy yourselves the smart ones, the kind that look deeper. You say you don't like games, but that is exactly what you were playing with me.  I saw it and I played along.  If I was stupid enough to not understand what you wanted I could have just ripped you a new asshole like I do to most on here.   Funny thou, I didn't do that.
> 
> What I am on here isn't all of who I am.  I wear a lot of hats, darlin.  To be honest when I first wrote this post, I explained all the little things about me that would surprise you.  But then I realized, I have nothing to prove.  I know the person I see in the mirror and that's all that matters.
> 
> ...





You are not as smart and dynamic as you think. In all likelihood, you probably are extremely attractive, therefor you get away with believing all of these things about yourself with no one to put you in check. Pretty people have that luxury in life. You get to live in your little bubble. It doesn't really matter, because the point is irrelevant. 

You didn't see me coming from a mile away, either. Again, your ego is so inflated that you can't possibly fathom that someone might not like you. Everything has to be a ploy to when over your affection. I don't like you because I think you are fake. I don't play games. If I say something, it is because that is what I believe, although what I believe changes rapidly with my mood. But still, I say what I think, and what I think is what I thought at the time I thought it.  

Yep, I am an unapologetic miserable fuck, and I become a little more comfortable everyday being a miserable fuck.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> If I say something, it is because that is what I believe, although what I believe changes rapidly with my mood. But still, I say what I think, and what I think is what I thought at the time I thought it.


 

do you write dr suess books???


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> do you write dr suess books???



I doubt children's literature is the right career choice for me.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I doubt children's literature is the right career choice for me.


 

 haha good point!


----------



## gearin up (Sep 7, 2011)

I still dont get it but its fun to follow


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I doubt children's literature is the right career choice for me.



Sure about that? Ever heard of Charlie Waffles?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

sure he wrote the maple loops jingle


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> sure he wrote the maple loops jingle



Damn right he did.


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolz @ my over inflated ego...


ssshhhh...let's just see your tits.


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> ssshhhh...let's just see your tits.



and vagina.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

It's like cellardoor is chumming the shark tank. Possible mating frenzy on the horizon? (let's hope)


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> You are not as smart and dynamic as you think. In all likelihood, you probably are extremely attractive, therefor you get away with believing all of these things about yourself with no one to put you in check. Pretty people have that luxury in life. You get to live in your little bubble. It doesn't really matter, because the point is irrelevant.
> 
> You didn't see me coming from a mile away, either. Again, your ego is so inflated that you can't possibly fathom that someone might not like you. Everything has to be a ploy to when over your affection. I don't like you because I think you are fake. I don't play games. If I say something, it is because that is what I believe, although what I believe changes rapidly with my mood. But still, I say what I think, and what I think is what I thought at the time I thought it.
> 
> Yep, I am an unapologetic miserable fuck, and I become a little more comfortable everyday being a miserable fuck.



You don't like me because you think I am attractive.  You hate the beautiful people, you are jealous of what they get away with because you will never be part of that club.  You use words like "fake" and imply that someone more attractive than you couldn't possibly have any brains.  But if you were half as smart as you thought you were you would know that what you see on here is never the real thing.  We all behave differently in society.  We all smile when we don't want to and keep things to ourselves that shouldn't be said.  I don't say the word cock in church or to my mother, but does behaving myself make me fake?  I don't think so. In the forums we have anonymity.  You can act like a dick and pretend you're proud of it cause you aren't face to face with me.  I don't believe for a second you would do that irl.  So if I'm fake so are you.

And you can call me an ego maniac all you want.  I hear men say all the time how great they are, how they can get all the bitches out there or , in your case, how super fuckin smart they are.  Yea muther fucker, my IQ is higher than most out there, my friends love me cause I'm a hard assed bitch that will deliver the truth like a sledge hammer and I'll kiss their forehead when I'm done, and men drop their jaws when they see me cause I have huge tits, a small waist, and a heart shaped ass.  Everything that I am took work to get here.  The men on this site go to the gym religiously (as do I and the other women on this site) to gain mass and look like beasts, none of us were born this way, Mr. Jealous Bitch.  Why the fuck should I apologize to you for that?  Cause I'm not sporting a cock?  Fuck that.  

I've been nice to you up till now, but I will get ill on your ass.  So you can sit here and eat a can of STFU while ignoring me or go to the nice side of the park and play with all the other big brained intellectuals.  Either way this little girl isn't gonna reign in her ego.  You boys don't have to keep control of yours so you better get the fuck out of the way for mine.


----------



## CG (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Oh cellardoor, can I pick the corn out of your shit and eat it plz? Can I lick the bottom of your shoe? Hey guys look at me I'm part of the cellardoor picture club, I'm the coolest on IM, woohoo.



You jelly bro?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

Goddamn fucking faggot got me ranting like a bleeding bitch and it ain't even that time of the month.  He reminds me of this buffrilla I used to work with.  She would claim that all men that juiced were stupid and needed to look good to get by in life.


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You don't like me because you think I am attractive.  You hate the beautiful people, you are jealous of what they get away with because you will never be part of that club.  You use words like "fake" and imply that someone more attractive than you couldn't possibly have any brains.  But if you were half as smart as you thought you were you would know that what you see on here is never the real thing.  We all behave differently in society.  We all smile when we don't want to and keep things to ourselves that shouldn't be said.  I don't say the word cock in church or to my mother, but does behaving myself make me fake?  I don't think so. In the forums we have anonymity.  You can act like a dick and pretend you're proud of it cause you aren't face to face with me.  I don't believe for a second you would do that irl.  So if I'm fake so are you.
> 
> And you can call me an ego maniac all you want.  I hear men say all the time how great they are, how they can get all the bitches out there or , in your case, how super fuckin smart they are.  Yea muther fucker, my IQ is higher than most out there, my friends love me cause I'm a hard assed bitch that will deliver the truth like a sledge hammer and I'll kiss their forehead when I'm done, and men drop their jaws when they see me cause I have huge tits, a small waist, and a heart shaped ass.  Everything that I am took work to get here.  The men on this site go to the gym religiously (as do I and the other women on this site) to gain mass and look like beasts, none of us were born this way, Mr. Jealous Bitch.  Why the fuck should I apologize to you for that?  Cause I'm not sporting a cock?  Fuck that.
> 
> I've been nice to you up till now, but I will get ill on your ass.  So you can sit here and eat a can of STFU while ignoring me or go to the nice side of the park and play with all the other big brained intellectuals.  Either way this little girl isn't gonna reign in her ego.  You boys don't have to keep control of yours so you better get the fuck out of the way for mine.


Melted like a lit candle.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> you probably are extremely attractive, therefor you get away with believing all of these things about yourself with no one to put you in check. Pretty people have that luxury in life.



It's the price I pay. 






_"Babes" dig me._​ 


KelJu said:


> I doubt children's literature is the right career choice for me.










YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You don't like me because you think I am attractive.  You hate the beautiful people, you are jealous of what they get away with because you will never be part of that club.  You use words like "fake" and imply that someone more attractive than you couldn't possibly have any brains.  But if you were half as smart as you thought you were you would know that what you see on here is never the real thing.  We all behave differently in society.  We all smile when we don't want to and keep things to ourselves that shouldn't be said.  I don't say the word cock in church or to my mother, but does behaving myself make me fake?  I don't think so. In the forums we have anonymity.  You can act like a dick and pretend you're proud of it cause you aren't face to face with me.  I don't believe for a second you would do that irl.  So if I'm fake so are you.
> 
> And you can call me an ego maniac all you want.  I hear men say all the time how great they are, how they can get all the bitches out there or , in your case, how super fuckin smart they are.  Yea muther fucker, my IQ is higher than most out there, my friends love me cause I'm a hard assed bitch that will deliver the truth like a sledge hammer and I'll kiss their forehead when I'm done, and men drop their jaws when they see me cause I have huge tits, a small waist, and a heart shaped ass.  Everything that I am took work to get here.  The men on this site go to the gym religiously (as do I and the other women on this site) to gain mass and look like beasts, none of us were born this way, Mr. Jealous Bitch.  Why the fuck should I apologize to you for that?  Cause I'm not sporting a cock?  Fuck that.
> 
> I've been nice to you up till now, but I will get ill on your ass.  So you can sit here and eat a can of STFU while ignoring me or go to the nice side of the park and play with all the other big brained intellectuals.  Either way this little girl isn't gonna reign in her ego.  You boys don't have to keep control of yours so you better get the fuck out of the way for mine.




Yes! Fucking Yes! Get it out! Be honest, be brutally fucking honest! None of this "teeheehee, I'm the girl from next door" bullshit. Just say what is on your mind like a fucking adult. This ain't adultfriendfinder god dammit. This is a community. Get ill in my ass, cause you are much less annoying when you are pissed off.

Also, I don't hate pretty people. I love pretty people. I'm not a bad looking guy myself. My anger comes from a general pessimistic attitude combined with a fair share of mental disorder and a shitty personality. Don't get too upset, tomorrow I will most likely forgot why I hated you in the first place.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'm not a bad looking guy myself.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

keiju's right, he's quite stunning but he gave me the clap, and I don't appreciate having my herpes blisters hidden under oozing puss.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


>



Teeheehee, I don't share with strangers!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Teeheehee, I don't share with strangers!



Except for that one time I got fucked up and took pictures of me mostly naked holding up big bags of weed and paper airplanes. I have a sneaking suspicion that Mino still has those pictures.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> My anger comes from a general pessimistic attitude combined with a fair share of mental disorder and a shitty personality. Don't get too upset, tomorrow I will most likely forgot why I hated you in the first place.


 


.....could be the Tren Ace too - fucking hot head


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> ssshhhh...let's just see your tits.





bigmoe65 said:


> and vagina.



This seems to be what people generally want from CD.

Too bad it is the same thing her father wanted... maybe that explains why she acts like she does.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> This seems to be what people generally want from CD.
> 
> Too bad it is the same thing her father wanted... maybe that explains why she acts like she does.




I suspect the same, or maybe no dad at all. The attention whore persona is as powerful as I have ever seen.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Yes! Fucking Yes! Get it out! Be honest, be brutally fucking honest! None of this "teeheehee, I'm the girl from next door" bullshit. Just say what is on your mind like a fucking adult. This ain't adultfriendfinder god dammit. This is a community. Get ill in my ass, cause you are much less annoying when you are pissed off.
> 
> Also, I don't hate pretty people. I love pretty people. I'm not a bad looking guy myself. My anger comes from a general pessimistic attitude combined with a fair share of mental disorder and a shitty personality. Don't get too upset, tomorrow I will most likely forgot why I hated you in the first place.



Oh Jesus, did you just jack off to my post?  If you wanted an ass raping why didn't you just ask nicely?  I'm happy to oblige.  And I aint mad, baby.  I was just on my woman's lib soap box.  

Please explain the adultfriendfinder comment, cause I haven't hooked up with one muther fucker here and I got more than a few that live close to me.


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I suspect the same, *or maybe no dad at all*. The attention whore persona is as powerful as I have ever seen.




Yea I considered that too. She claims she has a higher IQ than most (which is in no way an accomplishment in the U.S. of A) but she never says anything substantive. If she has it was smothered by a sarcastic not-so-clever comment. I mean, how many times can you call someone  pussy, dick sucker, etc. without at least accidentally saying something smart once.

There are respectable women on here like little wing and others, that don't need to know somebody is fantasizing about them on the other side of the screen, to keep coming back. They give valid opinions and people value them. 

Now watch CD call me a ball cuffer or something similarly witty, for telling the truth.


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh Jesus, did you just jack off to my post? * If you wanted an ass raping why didn't you just ask nicely?*  I'm happy to oblige.  And I aint mad, baby.  I was just on my woman's lib soap box.
> 
> Please explain the adultfriendfinder comment, cause I haven't hooked up with one muther fucker here and I got more than a few that live close to me.



And on "she" goes.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> This seems to be what people generally want from CD.
> 
> Too bad it is the same thing her father wanted... maybe that explains why she acts like she does.



What do they get that they want?  And why don't you give me in graphic detail what it is that my father wanted, you impotent bitch.  Maybe your fantasizing that it's the same thing Uncle Chester got from you while you sat your scrawny ass on his lap before you hit puberty.



KelJu said:


> I suspect the same, or maybe no dad at all. The attention whore persona is as powerful as I have ever seen.



Look who's talking, it's the boy with his nose pressed up to the window wishing he was one of the cool kids.  Every post you've made in this thread hasn't been a shameless bid for attention?


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *What do they get that they want*?  And why don't you give me in *graphic detail what it is that my father wanted*, you impotent bitch.  Maybe your fantasizing that it's the same thing *Uncle Chester got from you while you sat your scrawny ass on his lap before you hit puberty.*
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talking, it's the boy with his nose pressed up to the window wishing he was one of the cool kids.  Every post you've made in this thread hasn't been a shameless bid for attention?



Never said they got what they wanted. 

You want me to type out in "graphic detail" what an abusive father would want from his daughter? That's half-way sick.

ooooo nice flip, you took what I said, flipped it and personalized it, and now it is an insult directed towards me. I see what you meant by high IQ.


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

The point is, you are one dimensional in every way, illustrated here on this chat. Your insults all look the same and most of the time, aren't even witty. It's not because you are a woman, men that act like you here get dogged out too. What's different though is that they realize pretty quickly that they are hated, you keep steamrolling on the mere fact that a couple of juice heads and an ex-con with gyno, want to stuff you.


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 7, 2011)

She won't recover...


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a little dissappointed in all the fellows in here turning on cellardoor. Women on this site seem to endure a double standard. Cellardoor's comments are almost always funny, and up until now, seems to have gotten along with just about everyone. I don't completely understand the assumption that she's an attention whore, when nearly everyone that posts on this site is essentially looking for attention and human interaction. 
I don't think she can rightfully be held responsible for some of the guys on here becoming fixated on the one or two girls that come in here and get loud with the boys.
Just my thoughts, please do flame away


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm a little dissappointed in all the fellows in here turning on cellardoor. Women on this site seem to endure a double standard. Cellardoor's comments are almost always funny, and up until now, seems to have gotten along with just about everyone. I don't completely understand the assumption that she's an attention whore, when nearly everyone that posts on this site is essentially looking for attention and human interaction.
> I don't think she can rightfully be held responsible for some of the guys on here becoming fixated on the one or two girls that come in here and get loud with the boys.
> Just my thoughts, please do flame away



I've gotten at her before. 

She was funny, once, than it just became repetitive nonsense


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

you want repetitive nonsense you should read through some of nohe's posts. It seems like a lot of guys get pissed when a woman they're attracted to doesn't reciprocate their attraction, and it kinda feels like some of that may be going on here. I might be wrong.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

I like Cellerdoor. I do. not cause I want to smell her panties but because she brings a different flair to the the board. I would like to throw back a couple of jacks with her and talk about things. Yes of course the whole time I will think about them panties but being the gentleman that I am I will wait until she offers them to me. 


But it will only be a matter of time before I am wearing them panties on my head combat style.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

combat panties, when your comrades won't cover your ass, this camo thong won't either. Leave behind a sexy corpse.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

at least I will have CD freckles on my nose


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 7, 2011)

I love cellardoor! she's my biscuits and gravy


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> at least I will have CD freckles on my nose


Like fart freckles? or as they say in France: Mexican splatter paint?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Like fart freckles? or as they say in France: Mexican splatter paint?



No, Cellerdoor bladder paint


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> The point is, you are one dimensional in every way, illustrated here on this chat. Your insults all look the same and most of the time, aren't even witty. It's not because you are a woman, men that act like you here get dogged out too. What's different though is that they realize pretty quickly that they are hated, you keep steamrolling on the mere fact that a couple of juice heads and an ex-con with gyno, want to stuff you.



You somehow know me and can detect "daddy issues" based on some posts in a forum?   Like every word placed in chat is the fucking gospel.  If I were you I'd be more concerned with your over active imagination than with me.  I mean, dude, this place isn't real.  Nobody here is 100% themselves.  That is the beauty of the internet.

Your comments still bring me back to the same question.  Why does them giving me attention bother you?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

Seriously if this chick is as crazy in real life as she portrays to be here, then I would like to spend my five tickets on this ride and hope I meet the hieght requiremements.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

I love you guys, I really do.  I come here to blow off steam when I'm stressed.  I can poke a few of you in the asses and y'all poke me back, it's all in good fun.  Hell, some of you even PM me after we go rounds on the board to make sure my tender girl feelings are not hurt.  I just wanna come on here and say all the naughty things bouncing around in my head that I can't say in public IRL.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> you want repetitive nonsense you should read through some of nohe's posts. It seems like a lot of guys get pissed when a woman they're attracted to doesn't reciprocate their attraction, and it kinda feels like some of that may be going on here. I might be wrong.



I share your views on nohe. Having said that, I've never expected anything from CD, matter of fact, I'm not even sure she is a "she". 

I would see your point if I actually tried sucking up to her and it didn't work, that's not the case.

Me being attracted to someone I've never seen and find rather boring is a stretch.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Seriously if this chick is as crazy in real life as she portrays to be here, then I would like to spend my five tickets on this ride and hope I meet the hieght requiremements.




Red, I will tell you this, when I am at the bar having a beer with the boys, I am very much like this.  We shoot the shit, make fun of each other and talk about what girl they would like to take home for the night.  They are very respectful and loyal to me and I think it's cause they don't have to watch their mouths around me.  They can be themselves.

As far as the ride...

No guy has only wanted to ride once. I always get a call back the next day.


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You somehow know me and can detect "daddy issues" based on some posts in a forum?   Like every word placed in chat is the fucking gospel.  If I were you I'd be more concerned with your over active imagination than with me.  I mean, dude, this place isn't real.  *Nobody here is 100% themselves*.  That is the beauty of the internet.
> 
> Your comments still bring me back to the same question.  Why does them giving me attention bother you?



I am pretty sure that is incorrect. See, there are people here that comment on and argue topics, where their values and beliefs are easily identifiable. Sure people make jokes, but even the jokes tell you something about that person. If you go into some of the heavier topic threads you will see what i mean. Of course most of us will never meet but that doesn't mean that everybody is faking. Some people use the internet as an outlet for their true opinions and beliefs, therefore, making them pretty damn real. 

I still haven't told a lie on here and I say what i feel, admit to liking what i like and engage in very personal discussions, that's real. 

The point kelju made earlier was that you are extremely fake, I think you just admitted to it...


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Red, I will tell you this, when I am at the bar having a beer with the boys, I am very much like this.  We shoot the shit, make fun of each other and talk about what girl they would like to take home for the night.  They are very respectful and loyal to me and I think it's cause they don't have to watch their mouths around me.  They can be themselves.
> 
> As far as the ride...
> 
> No guy has only wanted to ride once. I always get a call back the next day.


Round of beers for the lady.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol I like how the insults here being thrown at CD are tired anyway-girl with daddy issues never saw that coming attention whore way to be original.  What are you going to call her next.... a slut?  

Cellardoor your smokin hot ass is welcome at my pajama party any time!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 7, 2011)

well this cunt really knows how to work you gentlemen...


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

I need tissues and a midol. Is it hot in here to anyone else?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I am pretty sure that is incorrect. See, there are people here that comment on and argue topics, where their values and beliefs are easily identifiable. Sure people make jokes, but even the jokes tell you something about that person. If you go into some of the heavier topic threads you will see what i mean. Of course most of us will never meet but that doesn't mean that everybody is faking. Some people use the internet as an outlet for their true opinions and beliefs, therefore, making them pretty damn real.
> 
> I still haven't told a lie on here and I say what i feel, admit to liking what i like and engage in very personal discussions, that's real.
> 
> The point kelju made earlier was that you are extremely fake, I think you just admitted to it...



You highlighted that I said that no one is 100% themselves on here.  That is not the same as being fake.  Just because you see a small part of my personality doesn't mean I'm faking that part.  I think I've repeated myself several times on this point.

Look, dude, I'm bored with this conversation.  You still haven't answered why it matters to you so much.  So stop being a pussy and answer the fuckin question.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol I like how the insults here being thrown at CD are tired anyway-girl with daddy issues never saw that coming attention whore way to be original.  What are you going to call her next.... a slut?
> 
> Cellardoor your smokin hot ass is welcome at my pajama party any time!



Oh for sure, I'm a fatherless slut looking for attention.  No. Wait.  I forgot that I'm fake.  So I'm faking being a fatherless slut looking for attention.  Right?


And Skinny, I would be happy to attend your pajama party, just don't fall asleep cause I'll freeze your underwear and draw a big dick on your face.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

I want to eat CD's pussy until she wets the bed.


----------



## CG (Sep 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh for sure, I'm a fatherless slut looking for attention.  No. Wait.  I forgot that I'm fake.  So I'm faking being a fatherless slut looking for attention.  Right?
> 
> 
> And Skinny, I would be happy to attend your pajama party, just don't fall asleep cause I'll freeze your underwear and draw a big dick on your face.



Lol fake or real slut, a slut is a slut. We all love sluts, let's be honest. Additionally, if someone doesn't post a picture of some titties I'm negging everyone here. Any titties will do..

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw (Sep 7, 2011)

CD is alright for a tranny.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I love you guys, I really do. I come here to blow off steam when I'm stressed. I can poke a few of you in the asses and y'all poke me back, it's all in good fun. Hell, some of you even PM me after we go rounds on the board to make sure my tender girl feelings are not hurt. I just wanna come on here and say all the naughty things bouncing around in my head that I can't say in public IRL.


 


You're OK in my book, CD......


----------



## cg89 (Sep 8, 2011)

I heard CD's father molested her at a young age...that would explain her manipulative behavior. Dr. Cg89, has come to the conclusion that she in fact is mentally ill, the diagnosis I give her is being a dumb cunt with a variation of mental retardation of the 5th degree.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

Chico, you are a fucking dickhead for negging me for asking the question " how do you know what cellar looks like". Change your fucking tampon!


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Red, I will tell you this, when I am at the bar having a beer with the boys, I am very much like this.  We shoot the shit, make fun of each other and talk about what girl they would like to take home for the night.  They are very respectful and loyal to me and I think it's cause they don't have to watch their mouths around me.  They can be themselves.
> 
> As far as the ride...
> 
> No guy has only wanted to ride once. I always get a call back the next day.



If I were younger and unmarried you'd have me as a stalker.  You come across as a regular person who knows what she's about, what she wants and how to get it.  You don't much give a shit what people think of you.  I admire and respect that in people.  

That wasn't to butter you up.  But if it did and you feel like sending me a nudie shot I wouldn't mind and I sure as hell wouldn't share!  

Either way, keep on being awesome!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 8, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm a little dissappointed in all the fellows in here turning on cellardoor. Women on this site seem to endure a double standard. Cellardoor's comments are almost always funny, and up until now, seems to have gotten along with just about everyone. I don't completely understand the assumption that she's an attention whore, when nearly everyone that posts on this site is essentially looking for attention and human interaction.
> I don't think she can rightfully be held responsible for some of the guys on here becoming fixated on the one or two girls that come in here and get loud with the boys.
> Just my thoughts, please do flame away




Maybe the problem I have with her is that I don't have the same sense of humor. I don't know. She just did a whole bunch of things that rubbed me the wrong way. 

Sure, everyone on the web who posts is looking for attention, but they aren't all trying to be the center of attention. I could post anywhere on the net, but I only post here and one other forum, and it is because I love and appreciate the members that make this a fun and interesting community. I have only met 4 or 5 people in my entire life that I would consider interesting people. I made friends with those people, and I want to do anything I can to stay in touch with them. I have met over 20 people who post at IM that I consider interesting. That is an amazing number. IM really is the honeypot of provocative conversation.  

Anything that threatens the balance pisses me off. For two days I come to IM to see what people are talking about. But what do I find, a few post about trannies and guns, and one fucking thread about what some stupid bitch looks like. WHO FUCKING CARES! Its the internet. You are 2 clicks and a goggle search from titties and ass at any time. Its the same reason why I hate election season. You can get get 24 hour election coverage on any of the major news outlets, but IM turns into news talk central during election season. 

Anyway, fuck her. She is intentionally manipulating horny retards into talking about her so she can feel special and validate her existence. Meanwhile attention is taken away from better threads like trannies and guns.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 8, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Maybe the problem I have with her is that I don't have the same sense of humor. I don't know. She just did a whole bunch of things that rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> Sure, everyone on the web who posts is looking for attention, but they aren't all trying to be the center of attention. I could post anywhere on the net, but I only post here and one other forum, and it is because I love and appreciate the members that make this a fun and interesting community. I have only met 4 or 5 people in my entire life that I would consider interesting people. I made friends with those people, and I want to do anything I can to stay in touch with them. I have met over 20 people who post at IM that I consider interesting. That is an amazing number. IM really is the honeypot of provocative conversation.
> 
> ...




Hmmm....so I threaten "the balance"?


That's pretty awesome. 



What's even better is that I can act like a fake dumb slut with daddy issues and get a four paragraph post out of you.  See attention whoring works


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No guy has only wanted to ride once. I always get a call back the next day.


STDs are a sure way to get a call back. Good thinking, toots.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

Cellar door is an awesome chick in my book so the rest of you who are having a sexual meltdown can blow me


----------



## KelJu (Sep 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What's even better is that I can act like a fake dumb slut with daddy issues and get a four paragraph post out of you.  See attention whoring works




I am all too aware. That isn't something to be proud of. You are the message board equivalent of a Paris Hilton sex tape.


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 8, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Round of beers for the lady.





skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol I like how the insults here being thrown at CD are tired anyway-girl with daddy issues never saw that coming attention whore way to be original.  What are you going to call her next.... a slut?
> 
> Cellardoor your smokin hot ass is welcome at my pajama party any time!





REDDOG309 said:


> I want to eat CD's pussy until she wets the bed.





DecaConstruction said:


> You're OK in my book, CD......





Zaphod said:


> If I were younger and unmarried you'd have me as a stalker.  You come across as a regular person who knows what she's about, what she wants and how to get it.  You don't much give a shit what people think of you.  I admire and respect that in people.
> 
> That wasn't to butter you up.  But if it did and you feel like sending me a nudie shot I wouldn't mind and I sure as hell wouldn't share!
> 
> Either way, keep on being awesome!





Killermonkey said:


> Cellar door is an awesome chick in my book so the rest of you who are having a sexual meltdown can blow me


IM's "schmoe club"?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 8, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> IM's "schmoe club"?



Go back to blowing Noheahomo and bigbenvajj


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 8, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> IM's "schmoe club"?


 

Maybe you could make the team one day.....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 8, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> IM's "schmoe club"?


 
^^IM's "cool guy"


----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)

KelJu said:


> For two days I come to IM to see what people are talking about. But what do I find, *a few post about trannies and guns*, and one fucking thread about what some stupid bitch looks like.



Fuck Yeah!!!!!  Where????  In for trannies and guns!!  FTMFW!




KelJu said:


> Meanwhile attention is taken away from better threads like trannies and guns.


----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)

CD pic...
.
.
.
.
.
.
..


----------



## KelJu (Sep 8, 2011)

TVTS19 - xHamster.com


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 8, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm a little dissappointed in all the fellows in here turning on cellardoor. Women on this site seem to endure a double standard. Cellardoor's comments are almost always funny, and up until now, seems to have gotten along with just about everyone. I don't completely understand the assumption that she's an attention whore, when nearly everyone that posts on this site is essentially looking for attention and human interaction.
> I don't think she can rightfully be held responsible for some of the guys on here becoming fixated on the one or two girls that come in here and get loud with the boys.
> Just my thoughts, please do flame away




I agree, I don't really think she is a problem.  It's the fucking losers who couldn't score at the bunny ranch with 100 dollar bills hanging out of their pockets that are the problem.   I think the guys will figure that out.   I don't really see CD searching for attention, she is just getting it.


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 8, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Maybe the problem I have with her is that I don't have the same sense of humor. I don't know. She just did a whole bunch of things that rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> Sure, everyone on the web who posts is looking for attention, but they aren't all trying to be the center of attention. I could post anywhere on the net, but I only post here and one other forum, and it is because I love and appreciate the members that make this a fun and interesting community. I have only met 4 or 5 people in my entire life that I would consider interesting people. I made friends with those people, and I want to do anything I can to stay in touch with them. I have met over 20 people who post at IM that I consider interesting. That is an amazing number. IM really is the honeypot of provocative conversation.
> 
> ...




Is that really her fault, or the male losers on here fault?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 8, 2011)

God! How i would love to see a video of CellarDoor and KelJu angry Fucking.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> God! How i would love to see a video of CellarDoor and KelJu angry Fucking.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



Don't worry Al.  I'd sooner fuck a alcoholic, methed out trucker with aids.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Don't worry Al. I'd sooner fuck a alcoholic, methed out trucker with aids.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## oufinny (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn CD you throwing the smack down to the haters. Well played.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Don't worry Al.  I'd sooner fuck a alcoholic, methed out trucker with aids.


Have I told you I own A beer semi,am missing all my front teeth, and can't seem to keep any weight on?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 9, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Have I told you I own A beer semi,am missing all my front teeth, and can't seem to keep any weight on?



So your CD's father?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> So your CD's father?



Haha, my father was an extremely good looking man with a heart of gold.  And he was an accountant, not a trucker.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Haha, my father was an extremely good looking man with a heart of gold.  And he was an accountant, not a trucker.



When he dies, are you going to pawn his heart?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> When he dies, are you going to pawn his heart?



He died of cancer a few years ago.  And I could give a shit about money.  If I were they type that could compromise myself for money, trust me baby, I'd have lots of it.


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> If I were they type that could compromise myself for money, trust me baby, I'd have lots of it.


Modesty is your best quality.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> He died of cancer a few years ago.  And I could give a shit about money.  If I were they type that could compromise myself for money, trust me baby, I'd have lots of it.



Well I don't trust you.

Maybe if you pm'd me those pics....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Well I don't trust you.
> 
> Maybe if you pm'd me those pics....


 
BAHAHAH a haters elaborate ploy to get pics..


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Modesty is your best quality.


 
She aint bullshitting. shes Pocahontas like with a strippers body. But im probably just adding more suspense and drama to the CD persona. 

Most of you are a bunch of pale and unjerked goons. she wouldnt spit in your fucking face if your noses were on fire.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> She aint bullshitting. shes Pocahontas like with a strippers body. But im probably just adding more suspense and drama to the CD persona.
> 
> Most of you are a bunch of pale and unjerked goons. she wouldnt spit in your fucking face if your noses were on fire.



maybe...
But i'd spit on hers


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> maybe...
> But i'd spit on hers


 
So your against people joking about small animal abuse..  but totally cool with spitting in females faces... winning!!!


----------



## bmw (Sep 9, 2011)

If she were on fire... (or not) I'd piss all over her.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 9, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> So your against people joking about small animal abuse..  but totally cool with spitting in females faces... winning!!!



wha suh huh???

But i mean to help put the fire out of course


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 9, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Modesty is your best quality.



I don't even know what you are talking about.



myCATpowerlifts said:


> maybe...
> But i'd spit on hers





bmw said:


> If she were on fire... (or not) I'd piss all over her.




Should I thank the two of you?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> She aint bullshitting. shes Pocahontas like with a strippers body. But im probably just adding more suspense and drama to the CD persona.
> 
> Most of you are a bunch of pale and unjerked goons. she wouldnt spit in your fucking face if your noses were on fire.



Wow, Fancy, thanks.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 9, 2011)

No one loves you like I do, CD!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> No one loves you like I do, CD!!!





If I were a cat I would be purring and rubbing on your leg, Al.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> If I were a cat I would be purring and rubbing on your leg, Al.


----------



## billfred (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome - highly entertaining.  CD have you assigned a shirt color to Kelju yet?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 10, 2011)

billfred said:


> Awesome - highly entertaining.  CD have you assigned a shirt color to Kelju yet?



Yep he is Mr. Shit Brown Shirt.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 10, 2011)

so CD do you have any tattoos or piercings?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yep he is Mr. Shit Brown Shirt.



I'll be Mr. Brown.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 10, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> so CD do you have any tattoos or piercings?



Why do you ask?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Why do you ask?



not baited question...jeez just trying to be nice...


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 10, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'll be Mr. Brown.



We could compromise and call you Mr. Brown Shirt, I can call you B.S. for short.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Why do you ask?



Tattoos and piercings are cool.


----------



## pawn (Sep 12, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> When he dies, are you going to pawn his heart?



you rang?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 12, 2011)

pawn said:


> you rang?


 

"Pawn" - there you are - strongbeast could be the worst forum in history - like watching water boil......I thought you HATED IronMag?


----------



## pawn (Sep 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> "Pawn" - there you are - strongbeast could be the worst forum in history - like watching water boil......I thought you HATED IronMag?




are you starting shit w/me poosie nugga?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> We could compromise and call you Mr. Brown Shirt, I can call you B.S. for short.



Call me whatever you like. One thing is as lame as another. As I figured, I don't really have the sustained anger to keep this up anyway. Plus, I can't fight pussy power. This has run its course.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 12, 2011)

pawn said:


> are you starting shit w/me poosie nugga?


 

"starting shit"?  No - Just reminding you how awful Strongbeast is.  That forum brings ZERO to the table......but I guess it does something for you, b/c you are on it ALL DAY.....just sayin


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Call me whatever you like. One thing is as lame as another. As I figured, I don't really have the sustained anger to keep this up anyway. Plus, I can't fight pussy power. This has run its course.



So does this mean you won't come back in to this thread?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 12, 2011)

pawn said:


> you rang?



Hi Pawn.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hi Pawn.


 


That's your boy..............pfft


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 12, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>


 


Bro - how much coffee could you possibly drink during the day - every time I look, you are crushing another cup.  You must have NO appetite.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2011)

wow. there is some mean shit going on in here. i'd have come n had a say about it sooner if i knew.... wtf is wrong with you guys ganging up on a woman? would you say all this shit if you were in a room with her and a bunch of other men? did she make this fucking thread? no. wow. not impressed. my son is 14 and conducts himself better. i have not seen her make one thread sexually promoting herself or fishing for attention i just constantly see her trying to keep her head above water under constant bullying from men on here who act nasty trying to get her to act like their fucking porn. show me your tits bullshit etc. i'm surprised and impressed shes kept afloat this long it must make it a real pleasure to be a member here. check yourselves guys you're looking low.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 12, 2011)

^ i would like to point out i have been nothing but positive and supportive... But with that said i'm not sure she is a women...


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wow. there is some mean shit going on in here. i'd have come n had a say about it sooner if i knew.... wtf is wrong with you guys ganging up on a woman? would you say all this shit if you were in a room with her and a bunch of other men? did she make this fucking thread? no. wow. not impressed. my son is 14 and conducts himself better. i have not seen her make one thread sexually promoting herself or fishing for attention i just constantly see her trying to keep her head above water under constant bullying from men on here who act nasty trying to get her to act like their fucking porn. show me your tits bullshit etc. i'm surprised and impressed shes kept afloat this long it must make it a real pleasure to be a member here. check yourselves guys you're looking low.


 

Aren't there only like 4 woman on all of Iron Mag?     slim pickins if you ask me.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> That's your boy..............pfft



What's up with that Deca?  I ain't taking sides in your beef.  


Pawn and I have know each other for a while.  He's helped me out with things IRL.  And I told you, there are some big cats that I don't fuck with.  Pawn is one of them.


Whatever happens between the two of you is between the two of you.  I'm sticking my head in the sand here.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What's up with that Deca? I ain't taking sides in your beef.
> 
> 
> Pawn and I have know each other for a while. He's helped me out with things IRL. And I told you, there are some big cats that I don't fuck with. Pawn is one of them.
> ...


 

I'll take my chances........


----------



## pawn (Sep 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I'll take my chances........



o'rly?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## pawn (Sep 12, 2011)

say you're sorry and I'll go away.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wow. there is some mean shit going on in here. i'd have come n had a say about it sooner if i knew.... wtf is wrong with you guys ganging up on a woman? would you say all this shit if you were in a room with her and a bunch of other men? did she make this fucking thread? no. wow. not impressed. my son is 14 and conducts himself better. i have not seen her make one thread sexually promoting herself or fishing for attention i just constantly see her trying to keep her head above water under constant bullying from men on here who act nasty trying to get her to act like their fucking porn. show me your tits bullshit etc. i'm surprised and impressed shes kept afloat this long it must make it a real pleasure to be a member here. check yourselves guys you're looking low.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I doubt children's literature is the right career choice for me.




don't be so sure  have you heard about the book _Go The F*k To Sleep_? i'm pretty sure the author is raking it in right now.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2011)

Anything goes = anything goes. No? 


my son is 14, actually he _just_ turned  14, and do you really think because he is in a forum that says "anything  goes" he's going to not care what makes a good man and what makes a guy a  piece of shit? prouder of my little man today than ever.


----------



## independent (Sep 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wow. there is some mean shit going on in here. i'd have come n had a say about it sooner if i knew.... wtf is wrong with you guys ganging up on a woman? .



Its called a gang bang I think?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2011)

and yes the avatar is really freaking sexy and provocative. i collect sexy pictures and have some like it. how about we stop bashing a fellow member and post up some sexy pics in the spirit of the avatar?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2011)

i haven't gathered pics in a long while but the shoe hooked in panties pose it quite often copied there's probably fresh ones out there.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sorry cellardoor, please accept my humble apology!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'm sorry cellardoor, please accept my humble apology!


----------



## SFW (Sep 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Anything goes = anything goes. No?
> 
> 
> my son is 14, actually he _just_ turned 14, and do you really think because he is in a forum that says "anything goes" he's going to not care what makes a good man and what makes a guy a piece of shit? prouder of my little man today than ever.


 

You sound like a miserable old spinster 

You fit in nicely with the rest of the sexually deprived male misfits in this thread.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'm sorry cellardoor, please accept my humble apology!



I appreciate that.  I accept.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 12, 2011)

And thanks LW.  You are an awesome chick.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dam littlewing cleanin up shop!!  And postin some nice ass!!

....CD your still the only IM girl for me!!


----------



## bmw (Sep 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wow. there is some mean shit going on in here. i'd have come n had a say about it sooner if i knew.... wtf is wrong with you guys ganging up on a woman? would you say all this shit if you were in a room with her and a bunch of other men? did she make this fucking thread? no. wow. not impressed. my son is 14 and conducts himself better. i have not seen her make one thread sexually promoting herself or fishing for attention i just constantly see her trying to keep her head above water under constant bullying from men on here who act nasty trying to get her to act like their fucking porn. show me your tits bullshit etc. i'm surprised and impressed shes kept afloat this long it must make it a real pleasure to be a member here. check yourselves guys you're looking low.



show us your tits!!!


----------

